# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Los Angeles 8.30pm CSN-CHI/NBATVHighDef



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Showtime in L.A.* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (3-4) (0-4 on road) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-5) (2-2 at home) 









Staples Center, Los Angeles, California, Sunday November 20th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Los Angeles Lakers 8:30pm CSN-Chicago/ NBATVHighDef*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Georgetown-6'8-SWEETNEY <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Fordham-6'4-PARKER <> Lower Merion-6'6-BRYANT <> Rhode Island-6'10-ODOM <> Illinois-6'9-COOK <> Texas-7'-MIHM*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SONGAILA <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'5-PROFIT <> 6'7-VUJACIC <> 6'8-GEORGE <> 7'-BYNUM*


*Individual Team Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*LAKERS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 33,9</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Bryant 40,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 15,1</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Bryant 31,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 9,4</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Odom 9,2</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 6</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Odom 5,1</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Gordon 1,25</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Parker 2,11</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .75</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Mihm 1</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .529</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Mihm .500</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Deng .571</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Parker .400</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*greekbullsfan*







</center>


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We need a miracle plus some contribution from TT 

Bulls - L


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think the Bulls had enough losing. They will win tonight. At the least, it'll be a close game.

Bet on it. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=217889


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls 99
Lakers 96

Sweetney 23 points / 16 rebounds
Gordon 24 points / 4 rebounds
Kobe 38 points / 9 rebounds / 7 assists


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Big games for Sweets and Du.

Bigger game for Kobe.

Lakers 101
Bulls 92


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The "Hey! It Took Us Until mid-December to Win Three Games Last Year; Don't Harsh our Buzz With Petty and Unnecessary Requests to Improve" tour rolls on with another loss tonight. The Lakers are looking for retaliation after getting a beat down from their sublettors.

Lakers 95
Bulls 84

(and it won't really be that close)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers are a not good team.

Kwame is proving what I said about him right (he just plain stinks), but he's hurt so we son't get to see him play.

Smush Parker just got cut from my fantasy team based on his tendency to turn the ball over more than assist.

Kobe's jacking shots like crazy.

They've got no depth in the frontcourt or really anywhere else.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

who's going to guard odom and kobe?

deng takes kobe?
nocino takes odom?


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm saying they pull this one out of their, uh, posteriors and win a close one.
On a happy note, Tony Stewart won his second championship, and says he won it "the right way".
On a bad note, the Chiefs just let the Texans score a touchdown on a stinking kick return, and just let them run another back way to far downfield. Let's have some stinkin' defense here.
Oh, and GO BULLS!!!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

does anyone really care?


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Who's inactive tonight? Thomas again?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney is the man.... crazy good positioning. Lakers have no answer


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

That Sweetney kid is pretty good.

He's getting me tickets to the 12/9 Pippen game too


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol Larry David. I'll catch his show on-demand


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

go sweetney, go sweetney, go.

wow


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Sweetney is a machine!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Do these refs seem really biased towards LA or is it just me? I hardly ever complain about the officials, but there have been a few sketchy calls so far.

BTW, Sweets 9 pts 8 rebounds 2 blocks 2 assists in the first quarter.

Eddy who?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We never have a good closing minute in every quarter it seems..Last few posessions sucked.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

damn did anyone think sweets was THIS good? He's doin the MONSTER MASH!

since he is starting you guys think it's now possible for him to avg 17 and 10 this season?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Should we just accept Ben being a 35% - 40% shooter? Some of his shots are rather ill advised, but for the most part hes taking not terrible shots. He just doesnt make them


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

alley oop to Deng!!!!

30-25.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Huge lob from Hinrich to Deng.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great charge taken by Songaila.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I thought Hinrich to Curry was the only type of alley oop that we did


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

_Do these refs seem really biased towards LA or is it just me? I hardly ever complain about the officials, but there have been a few sketchy calls so far._

I thought so too, but the last few questionable calls seemed to go the Bulls way.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Odom with 3 fouls...nice


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

we have a massive rebounding advantage but we're not up by much. We just need to learn to put the [email protected]#$ing ball in the hole. I'm assuming paxson is backing gordon and deng are going to grow into a one two punch for us with sweetney and hinrich being 3rd and 4th option. Deng and gordon really need to raise their shooting %. only there second season though. I'm not writing them off


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no star treatment for Kobe...pushoff and another offensive foul on Kobe.

time for a kobe shot.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This games really important to us. Grrr, go bulls.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Wat was the alley oop like?
Its funny cause when we drafted deng he was critised for his athleticism but ive seen some nice dunks by him this year.
Sweets playing great! defintly a keeper in the starting unit.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

and he missed it... he and dwayne wade act the same...gets mad and has the need to shoot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great move by Luol and 1!

he got whacked pretty good by Devean...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Sweets will have a double double by halftime


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mad kobe trying to do way too much... 

I think we need a bigger body than Duhon on Kobe.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Sweets is great all that is now to do is to put deng in our starting lineup and ill be happy


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Sweets will have a double double by halftime


9 and 9. You're right on.

Sweets 4 Most Improved Player! :biggrin:


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweetney is looking better and better each game


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Kobe with 20 already!

Is there any doubt that he's the MVP of the league if the Lake Show gets to the playoffs?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney not boxing out on that rebound...that was bad.

but makes up for it on the offensive end.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on Schmucks...

Get your crap together


Sweetney cleans up HeinBricks shot


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Bryant is unbelievable sometimes.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

3:10 left in the half and Sweets has his double-double already. 11 and 10.

Unfortunately, Kobe has 22, so the Bulls only lead by 2.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm not even gonna ask if anyone can put a hand in Kobe's face, cause it doesn't matter. But can this team atleast clean up the boards and put some D ont he rest of the team?


This is not the CHampionship Lakers team...This is Kobe and some other average guys


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

Sweetney with only one personal foul aswell


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sweetney with 3 blocks, too.

Chandler with 7 boards.

Nice to play a small team for a change.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon has never looked more smurfish


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney with the soft touch... over Mihm.

Tom talking about the 1-2 D and Devean sticks an open jumper anyways.

Sweetney knows what he wants and gets the call. (I think it was a clean block but oh well)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Great Passin Heinbrick


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hi registered members, don't forget to vote for the forum tag line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni with a pullup fadeaway..good.

Kirk not looking sharp....pass deflected and now an offensive foul.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bulls lead it 51-49 at the half.

Hell of a half in my opinion. Kobe can't keep shooting like he is now (11/19), so I like our chances, especially with the BEAST known as Sweets roaming the paint (15 and 11 already!).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Great Passin Heinbrick


 why do you call him heinbrick?


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Do you think we have enough firepower to win with deng, gordon, sweetney and hinrich. They're really our offense. Gordon really needs to come to the party.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweets 

Who was the last Bull to put up 15/10 at the half?

And we need to start doubling Kobe starting 3rd qtr. Kirk, Gordon and Duhon are so short it's just sad seeing them try to guard him.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweetney for MIP hes stealing chandlers rebounds :laugh:


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Sweets
> 
> *Who was the last Bull to put up 15/10 at the half?*
> 
> And we need to start doubling Kobe starting 3rd qtr. Kirk, Gordon and Duhon are so short it's just sad seeing them try to guard him.


Im guessing elton brand


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

A win tonight and we gain a game in the standings vs. Detroit


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> why do you call him heinbrick?



Cause his shooting the last 3 games plus this one has been hoorribull (Tonight 2-5, previous 3 games - 5-15, 4-9, 2-10) and his passing has been weak. He's a much better player than he's shown so far this season and we need him to pick it up.

We rely heavily on Hinrich to be the constant, and this season he's been anything but. I hope the team turns it on in the second half cause they need the W tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hey everyone, don't forget to vote for the forum tag line...........


Playing the Right Way,
Jib Central,
Never Give Up




GO Hinbrick!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have only 8 fta??


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Cause his shooting the last 3 games plus this one has been hoorribull (Tonight 2-5, previous 3 games - 5-15, 4-9, 2-10) and his passing has been weak. He's a much better player than he's shown so far this season and we need him to pick it up.
> 
> We rely heavily on Hinrich to be the constant, and this season he's been anything but. I hope the team turns it on in the second half cause they need the W tonight.


We actually need a whole lot of guys to start playing consistantly.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Sweets
> 
> Who was the last Bull to put up 15/10 at the half?


predict his final stats for the game??? 24/18


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni didn't panic...and drove.. very good with the pro step.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

SMART play by Nocioni...Picking up the 4th on Odom! Very good play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Odom with 4, Lakers should be in trouble.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Lamar with the T...

Larry David not amused.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

driving to the basket and drawing contact, I'm loving that..


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Lamar with the T...
> 
> Larry David not amused.


What did they T him for?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was a really bad call against Odom. Can't really blame him for arguing.

LA playing very sloppy right now.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

darlets said:


> What did they T him for?


Whining about his 4th foul.

Does the T count as his 5th?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dore calling Hinrich, Duhon... yeech


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

darlets said:


> What did they T him for?


 complaining about the fourth foul called on him


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

This would be what, the third game sweetney's just picked the team up and carried it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ndistops said:


> Whining about his 4th foul.
> 
> Does the T count as his 5th?


 no it doesn't.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

K-O-B-E T.

What is he so mad about?


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

2 Technicals in 2 minutes on the Lakers. I hope that Kobe doesn't get mad and take it out on the Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe is just terrific.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng pesters kobe. Kobe says "out of my face..." no.. "in yer face"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ummm....how abt sticking a hand up when Kobe shoots?

Our offensive execution has been great this qtr.

67-61 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon with a brilliant pass to Deng..

We can't do anything about Kobe. We can only hope to contain him...He can't do all by himself. throws it down into Mihm downlow. 3 seconds on Mihm!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's a good sign the Bulls haven't fallen apart in Q3.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That baseline pass by Duhon to Deng wasn't that great a pass. The pass was behind him but Deng bent backwards to catch the ball, while running baseline and still got the layup to go in.

Deng is the plastic man.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's a good sign the Bulls haven't fallen apart in Q3.


about to say the same thing. Be nice to have 4 quarters of effort/consistant play


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

nybullsfan said:


> Sweetney for MIP hes stealing chandlers rebounds :laugh:



I was gonna say that. Chandler is irrelevent if Sweetney can keep this up. I don't care if hes 5 inches shorter.



If Chandler had Sweets offensive skills, he'd be the next Patrick Ewing


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> It's a good sign the Bulls haven't fallen apart in Q3.


Yes it is! Add to the fact that we are shooting over 40% as a team. Finally.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk with the freakish hook shot.

Cook does something unfortunate to Tyson.

For those of you guys worried about positional issues, defensive matchups feature Sweets on Mihm (C) and Tyson on Cook (PF)


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

The last time I saw Larry David at a Lakers game he tripped Shaq.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kobe is doing his thing. and the good thing is the only help he seems to be getting im Mihm.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler gets T'ed because Lakers got called for 2. it was not called right away..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler is an idiot. He's got the offensive skillz of a 5 year old and the hands of 6 year old. Basketball IQ of 4th grader.... Being 7ft tall - Priceless.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Kobe is doing his thing. and the good thing is the only help he seems to be getting im Mihm.


his on target for 50 points.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk :sigh:

4th straight off-shooting night. Where did that improved jumper go? All-Star :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Smush has tiny hands... So that's why Pax didn't look at him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Luol Deng ladies and gentlemen! Luold Deng. Chasing down his man after he makes a turnover. Thats a hustle play.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

SPMJ, Hinbrick needs to drive and pass..........Oh wait, we have Dunothing as the offensive threat on the outside. Keep shooting Brick


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Smush has tiny hands... So that's why Pax didn't look at him.



Ummm, so Pax wouldn't have drafted Chandler then right?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Even Deng is outta control tonight. Not good.

Skiles earn your paycheck!


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Has Othella even played tonight? Is he even active?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sometimes the Bulls show terrible offensive sets as if they are playing a pickup game. Everyone stands still while a shooter chucks up a shot. It seems to happen every few posessions and it's driving me bonkers. the PG's of this team has to create when the ball is in their hands. 

When Deng got the ball stolen by Smush for that breakaway, they showed tremendous ball movement..We need more of that.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk/Ben/Duhon a combined 7-21.

It'd be a miracle if these 3 ever shoot well at the same time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Knicks beat Portland tonight. Damn nit they are gonna run our draft position.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk :sigh:
> 
> 4th straight off-shooting night. Where did that improved jumper go? All-Star :laugh:


He's still shooting 42% for the season, which isn't bad.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe goes to the locker room. Skiles decides to take advantage of his absense by putting in Songaila.

I don't get it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Kobe goes to the locker room. Skiles decides to take advantage of his absense by putting in Songaila.
> 
> I don't get it.


I agree with you, I couldn't figure that one out either.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> He's still shooting 42% for the season, which isn't bad.


He's lucky he shot well the first couple of nights.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon appears to have broken out of his slump, he's shot it well for his second game in a row.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Skiles, put in the fat kid.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> He's lucky he shot well the first couple of nights.


And perhaps he's unlucky he hasn't shot well the last few nights.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Hey Skiles, put in the fat kid.


lol.
His fat and phat.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

When was the last time we LED at the end of the 3rd?

74-71 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

if Gordon can get hot in the 4th quarter, we may be able to put them away.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Ummm, so Pax wouldn't have drafted Chandler then right?


 well, this was in response to this thread Smush Parker
 
complaining about Pax not signing him, as if he was supposed to know how good he was.

and Paxson didn't draft Chandler. and he probably wouldn't have and probably would have kept Brand.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls looking like they're going to actually score more than about 80 this game. Another good sign.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

ndistops said:


> When was the last time we LED at the end of the 3rd?
> 
> 74-71 Bulls.


A while.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bryant-Gordon 4th Quarter Showdown....but keep an eye on Odom and Sweetney!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Whatever these offensive sets are, it is mindblowing to see Sweetney get the ball at the top of the key past the 3pt line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

It is a universal truth that NBA TV games have to go down to the wire.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben in the 4th qtr this season :banghead:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Whatever these offensive sets are, it is mindblowing to see Sweetney get the ball at the top of the key past the 3pt line.


 Tell Chandler that. What was he doing giving Sweetney the ball before the timeline.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

So much for Ben getting hot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney double teams with Kirk, Kobe jellybean ..and Bynum dunks it... good pass by KB8

Sweetney with a dumb foul but Bynum misses the point blank


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng :curse:

He completely ignored Sweetney on our last offensive position. Sweets then takes a frustrated jumper on the next possession.

Pathetic play calling going on right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bynum. PJax secret weapon. Brilliant move if you think about it.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Didn't we used to play better in the 4th quarter last year?


Or last week


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Our shooting pct is falling fast. Not a good sign.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How are we losing to these *******s?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon from the corner!. 3 3's 13 pts 7 assists for Duhon


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is not good.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> It is a universal truth that NBA TV games have to go down to the wire.


Another close game.

It would do our team the world of good to control a game from start to finish and win by 10. You know, put a team away and keep them there.

Saying that, at least we're in games now, remembering back to the being blown out days


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweet move. Bad foul.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ugly, Ugly, Ugly, Ugly, Ugly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon just flat out loses it.

KB8 layup and 1...I have to give it to him. That was a solid play.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

nanokooshball said:


> damn did anyone think sweets was THIS good? He's doin the MONSTER MASH!
> 
> since he is starting you guys think it's now possible for him to avg 17 and 10 this season?


This is what I had him projected at 2 months ago , with meaningful minutes and a commitment being made to him , when Eddy Curry sign and trades were being discussed


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Ugly, Ugly, Ugly, Ugly, Ugly.


 Even more..

When our two PG's keep losing the ball like that UNFORCED. It's flat out ugly...


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

A stupid, ball dominating play by Kirk. WTF.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Machinehead said:


> This is what I had him projected at 2 months ago , with meaningful minutes and a commitment being made to him , when Eddy Curry sign and trades were being discussed


Me too. :biggrin:


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Once again, garbage in the second half. This team needs to be shaken up... Skiles?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another 2nd half collapse where we can't do anything right on either end of the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We're losing it....

Kobe new season high.. 43.

What are we trying to do? a) we have no identity b) we have no go to guy. We go to Sweetney out of rhythm.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Go Bears ?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls on pace for a 10 pt quarter


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Why can't we play basketball once the qtr mark says 4?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Me too. :biggrin:


I also foresaw that trade leading us to lose games to bad teams


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

We used to have a go to guy, but for the most part hes garbage right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> I also foresaw that trade leading us to lose games to bad teams


We obviously do miss AD, and we obviously should have gotten 2 players who contribute for Curry.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

By playing Sweets hard early his effectiveness wanes in the 4th just for the fact that he's not conditioned to get big minutes 

He'll start missing and struggle to rack up any further rebounds..additonally he's in danger of giving up his remaining fouls with fatigue plays..he had 3 to give coming into the 4th and he's already given up one

He's an asset but we have to be judicious about how we use him right now ( as to when ) 

And I don't think he's a 4th qtr closer 

Neither was Eddy last year 

We need to go with Tyson to close out


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We have 14 fta and they have 30...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yes. Please Hinrich from the corner. nothing but net.

We can't create our own shots but we can run plays well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Lakers' announcers "too much dribbling"

Bulls' announcers "that's good coaching when a guy doesn't lose his dribble"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon from the top of the key. Good! 85-89...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Parker with a WAY open three. GOOD.

Hinrich open for three GOOD!!!! great play by Noc!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3pt shooting keeping us in.

We need to string together some stops.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon dribbles and dribbles and dribbles and passes to Kirk who dribbles and dribbles and dribbles and lose control.

Those guys dribble more than my kid, who's six months old, teething, and who spews forth copius amounta of saliva whenever he's awake.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Can we come back or did we get too far behind?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

much better perimeter defense that time...THANK YOU..


OMG DUHON for three!!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Were about to lose yet another game, and yet another DNP-Coache's Decision on Tim Thomas....a trend?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon can't shoot, eh?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon 

What's gotten into him this 2nd half?

Down 1, Bulls ball!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

DO THE DU!!!!!

He's leading the comeback!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

91-92 Lakers.....

Ok, our guards are in rhythm. I still don't like that we are living and dying by the three...but we need to ride this all of a sudden hot shooting for this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Duhon can't shoot, eh?


WOW

Duhon is 7-11 with 8 assists, 19 points


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Another heart attack ending in store.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm commending the defense after that Smush three pointer..

They can hit the three so we guard them closer....

nice layup by Noc.....Bulls lead!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

sloth said:


> Were about to lose yet another game, and yet another DNP-Coache's Decision on Tim Thomas....a trend?


 no......


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

keep us informed. The game time stats has not restarted. It shows a t/o.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

why is Hinrich jump shooting without any ball movement?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler
Deng
Nocioni
Duhon
Deng on the floor


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

WOW. What an Awesome block by Chandler!!!! paycheck earned today.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Huge block.
Wow.


----------



## Dancon7 (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks like it only took Tyson 47 minutes to get his act together tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BIG block by TC!

LA for some reason has run away from Kobe the past few possessions.

Tie game, Bulls ball with 40 secs left.

GET A GOOD SHOT.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Shades of 04-05 there


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chops said:


> why is Hinrich jump shooting without any ball movement?


 it's been like that for Duhon and Kirk for about half the game


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Tonight on myth busters, can the bulls win a game by more than a point and not in OT.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

what a block by Chandler


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Was that a block? The yahoo stat board called it a foul on Tyson. 

Oh, they changed it. Good!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney fouled....good FT shooting coming up....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls wasted a 2-for-1 opportunity, but Sweets draws the foul and goes to the line to give the bulls a lead?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz you know what to do


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney fouled....good FT shooting coming up....


 well I jinxed it.....thank me for the loss.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sweets misses the first.
Barely rolls in the second, one point lead.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No Gordon again down the stretch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe misses the runner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bad shot by Kobe.
Good defense!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

An absolutely atrocious decision by Kobe there.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Tyson!!! Where Have You Been All My Season!?!?!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kobe blew this game for the lakers in the end.

Why was he shooting with 15+ seconds on the clock?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chops said:


> No Gordon again down the stretch.


 defensive liability. Deng great defense on Kobe.

Duhon drains 2....

96-93.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was great help D by Sweetney.

Smart play by TC to get rid of the ball quickly.

Nice clutch FTs by Duhon.

NOW GET THE STOP!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Plz win

Kobe is going to take a 3, we all know that... Just no fouls, and no fouling on a potential putback


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:gopray: Right now I'm just praying to not end up having that same old sinking feeling in my gut when Kobe or Smush Parker hits a three pointer.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls up by three!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Kobe blew this game for the lakers in the end.
> 
> Why was he shooting with 15+ seconds on the clock?


When you're down you get the quickest good shot you can.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Why was he shooting with 15+ seconds on the clock?


His team's down. That was a sensible shot by him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

WE WINNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 

I don't know how we did it!

POTG - Chris DUHON!


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

bulls win

-Z-


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls win a west coast game!!! Are not 4-5.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Red Kerr trying to prepare for the crash landing calling Odom's three Good before it hits the rim.

Did NBA TV use Lakers or Bulls announcers? I'm assuming Lakers since they used their HD feed?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> His team's down. That was a sensible shot by him.


I disagree. You don't give the Bulls the ball back with the chance to win, period. You're either going to make the shot or not, and you have Kobe who's as good as anyone near the buzzer.

(We saw Hinrich do the same thing a couple games ago and it lost it for us - Kirk made the shot, too).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Worth staying up past by bed time to hear the end of the game. :biggrin: 

Gotta make them feel good.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> Bulls win a west coast game!!! Are not 4-5.


 or are!!! mediocrity, here we come!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Red Kerr trying to prepare for the crash landing calling Odom's three Good before it hits the rim.
> 
> Did NBA TV use Lakers or Bulls announcers? I'm assuming Lakers since they used their HD feed?



rep for the avatar!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Congrats guys. What do you think of our team? He wears #8.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Truth said:


> rep for the avatar!


Good to see some other AD fans around.


Great win for the Bulls, so that makes 2 wins on the circus trip since 98.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I disagree. You don't give the Bulls the ball back with the chance to win, period. You're either going to make the shot or not, and you have Kobe who's as good as anyone near the buzzer.
> 
> (We saw Hinrich do the same thing a couple games ago and it lost it for us - Kirk made the shot, too).



Well, just about every head coach in the country disagrees with you.

When you are down, you get the quickest good shot you can. 

This gives you a chance for an offensive rebound or the chance to prolong the game with fouls.

In a tie, you play for the final shot.

This is basketball 101


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls win!

first one on the road, and now 2-41 ALL TIME (since MJ) on the circus trip. oh yeah.

nba tv used the lakers feed.

really nice games from duhon and the fat man. kirk wasn't all that bad either. :smilewink

and where, oh where was o'fella tonight?

skiles with the eight man rotation.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kobe shooting the ball early extends the game whether it goes in or not. He's got to hold it for the final shot. extra posessions are for wimps! That was just a flat out bad shot.


EDIT: Hmmmm. we have a difference of opinion here...interesting..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Well, just about every head coach in the country disagrees with you.
> 
> When you are down, you get the quickest good shot you can.
> 
> ...


The scoreboard says otherwise.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I disagree. You don't give the Bulls the ball back with the chance to win, period. You're either going to make the shot or not, and you have Kobe who's as good as anyone near the buzzer.
> 
> (We saw Hinrich do the same thing a couple games ago and it lost it for us - Kirk made the shot, too).


That's not smart. The losing team has got to leave some time on the clock for the off. rebound or to foul in case they miss the shot. LA was only down 1. Even if Bulls make their FTs, they still get a chance to tie the game. 

In that situation u've to take the quickest best shot available.


----------



## madcows_playing_point (Mar 31, 2005)

Yes, I called it a close Bull's win!! What a day. Tony wins championship! Bulls win over Lakers! Chiefs beat Houston! I'm drunk! Do I feel good or what!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Congrats guys. What do you think of our team? He wears #8.


For 49:43 he was incredible, then he lofted up that stupid shot with 17 seconds left.

43 points though...good lord.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> The scoreboard says otherwise.



Great population. 

Seriously, DaBullz, I thought you would know better. This is BASIC basketball.

So what happens if Kobe misses the shot at the buzzer? They lose. In this situation they still had 2 chances to tie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> or are!!! mediocrity, here we come!


Obviously I was going to type now...not, not.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

We probably should have won by more given what a mess the Lakers are. Odom takes 4 shots in the whole game? What the hell is that? What a waste of a talented player. Kobe made ****ty decisions. Their big guys sucked.

Impressive games from Sweets and Duhon. Duhon clearly appears to be out of his slump. Sweetney's gotta be getting in shape playing all those minutes.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sweetney:
20 points
12 boards
3 blocks
50% FG
57% FT

Other then the weak FT percentage, that's what I like to see from the big man.
Good game for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am going to side with Dabullz. The home team takes the last shot. They do not give the visiting team a chance to win. Fifteen seconds was too early.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I am going to side with Dabullz. The home team takes the last shot. They do not give the visiting team a chance to win. Fifteen seconds was too early.



Don't give the visiting team a chance to win? The visiting team is in the lead!!! Giving yourself only one shot (while losing) is giving the opposing team a chance to win.

I understand in a tie game. But when you're down 1, no way. And what does home vs. visitor have to do with anything?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

It was stated earlier in the game thread but I will repeat it. We miss AD. 

I am glad to see Sweetney play the way he is playing. We need it. 

I am also glad to see Duhon come out of his slump.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

lakers also missed 11 free throws. odom was 1 for 6. that was probably the difference.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I am going to side with Dabullz. The home team takes the last shot. They do not give the visiting team a chance to win. Fifteen seconds was too early.


I also agree with you two. I can see both sides of the arguement, but if its me in that situation, I hold for the last shot, and take it without about 3-4 seconds left to allow for an offensive rebound.

Though even if the strategy they choose is to get the best shot you can get quickly, the shot Kobe took was not a good shot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Great population.
> 
> Seriously, DaBullz, I thought you would know better. This is BASIC basketball.
> 
> So what happens if Kobe misses the shot at the buzzer? They lose. In this situation they still had 2 chances to tie.


You try to get the shot off with 3 seconds left, not _right_ at the buzzer. You win the game by making a shot or getting fouled, not by having to foul and make a 3 with even less time to set up your final shot. 

Again, the proof is on the scoreboard. This game, and the one Kirk made his bucket with 15 left (and we lost that one).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Don't give the visiting team a chance to win? The visiting team is in the lead!!! Giving yourself only one shot (while losing) is giving the opposing team a chance to win.


I know we had the lead. But a three pointer wins. Let's say he hit the shot for arguement sake. That put them up by 1 with 15 seconds left. Way too much time to give the visitiing team. You take the shot much later.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You try to get the shot off with 3 seconds left, not _right_ at the buzzer. You win the game by making a shot or getting fouled, not by having to foul and make a 3 with even less time to set up your final shot.
> 
> Again, the proof is on the scoreboard. This game, and the one Kirk made his bucket with 15 left (and we lost that one).


Exactly!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> You try to get the shot off with 3 seconds left, not _right_ at the buzzer. You win the game by making a shot or getting fouled, not by having to foul and make a 3 with even less time to set up your final shot.
> 
> Again, the proof is on the scoreboard. This game, and the one Kirk made his bucket with 15 left (and we lost that one).



The proof in_this_one_instance (see, I can do that too) is on the scoreboard. Again, great population.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The play Kobe made is one of the most basics plays in basketball. He made the RIGHT play. C'mon, you guys have been watching basketball wayyyyy too long to think a trailing opposition should let the clock tick down in that situation. Where's the time for the off. rebound or to foul? At least LA got another shot to tie the game because of Kobe's early attempt.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> The proof in_this_one_instance (see, I can do that too) is on the scoreboard. Again, great population.


Two games in the last 3, AND every game Gordon won it for us in Q4 last season and that Jordan shot over Ehlo and countless others. Billups against the Lakers when they won the title.

They have a special play for these circumstances where you have your best player dribble out the clock at the top of the key in a clearout situation.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> I know we had the lead. But a three pointer wins. Let's say he hit the shot for arguement sake. That put them up by 1 with 15 seconds left. Way too much time to give the visitiing team. You take the shot much later.



Okay, I think we are closer than I thought on this.

In this situation, the Lakers have to work quickly to get the best shot they can. They need to put the pressure on the Bulls to win and they need to get the best shot they can possibly get. In this case, I think Kobe did shoot a bad shot; however, I don't think it was a bad shot *because* there were 15 seconds left. If he could have created an open shot with 15 seconds left, he has to do it.

If the Lakers wait and let the clock run down, they run the risk that they won't get a good shot at all. That's why I say you work quickly to get the best shot possible. The team that is down in this case can't be picky about how much time they leave on the clock, as long as they get a good shot.

You are supposed to prolonge the game as long as possible, within reason. Keep in mind, I'm not saying they should come down and chuck it up as quickly as possible, but they have to take the first good shot they get. When you're down you can't be picky.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> The play Kobe made is one of the most basics plays in basketball. He made the RIGHT play. C'mon, you guys have been watching basketball wayyyyy too long to think a trailing opposition should let the clock tick down in that situation. Where's the time for the off. rebound or to foul? At least LA got another shot to tie the game because of Kobe's early attempt.



exactly...if Kobe misses that shot with 1 or even 3-4 seconds left, they don't get another chance.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> The play Kobe made is one of the most basics plays in basketball. He made the RIGHT play. C'mon, you guys have been watching basketball wayyyyy too long to think a trailing opposition should let the clock tick down in that situation. Where's the time for the off. rebound or to foul? At least LA got another shot to tie the game because of Kobe's early attempt.


 I have to side with you here on this one. The best player running down the clock makes for great TV, but it's not fundamental basketball.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame comments 4:53 min 746kb WMA format


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Not sure what you guys are discussing, but thought I'd chime in by expressing my enthusiasm over this win. 

We needed this one bad...4-5 just feels so much better than 3-6 would feel. Plus we needed our first road win of the season as a confidence booster. This was a nice win in alot ways. We're starting out the games better...Sweets has found a place in the starting lineup...Luol Deng continues to find his groove. My only real gripe about this game is that Ben Gordon continues to fall flat. Ben shows us some incredible moves sometimes and does it with mega quickness, but for whatever reason just isn't getting his shot to fall. He needs to utilize some of those screens and get to the hoop, like Kirk and Duhon have been doing. He has such strength and explosiveness, I know he has it in him. Sophomore slump, perhaps?

In all, I feel pretty good about the Bulls after this win, and it has some redeeming qualities after blowing 2 winnable games versus Seattle and Portland. Just one year ago, we were 0-9...now we're 4-5. It's alot better start. My goal of 43 wins for this team is well within reach.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you believe in clutch? 

how about confidence in your star to take the final shot? Does taking the shot early undercut that confidence? 

If anyone in the league is qualified to take a buzzer beater, it's Kobe, no?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Do you believe in clutch?
> 
> how about confidence in your star to take the final shot? Does taking the shot early undercut that confidence?
> 
> If anyone in the league is qualified to take a buzzer beater, it's Kobe, no?



Players (even Kobe) miss far more game winning shots than they make. That's why you give them more than one chance (when you are down). The team that is losing does not get the luxury of waiting for the final shot. They have to get the best shot possible as quickly as they can.

Seriously guys, ask a coach. This is basketball 101.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Not sure what you guys are discussing, but thought I'd chime in by expressing my enthusiasm over this win.
> 
> We needed this one bad...4-5 just feels so much better than 3-6 would feel. Plus we needed our first road win of the season as a confidence booster. This was a nice win in alot ways. We're starting out the games better...Sweets has found a place in the starting lineup...Luol Deng continues to find his groove. My only real gripe about this game is that Ben Gordon continues to fall flat. Ben shows us some incredible moves sometimes and does it with mega quickness, but for whatever reason just isn't getting his shot to fall. He needs to utilize some of those screens and get to the hoop, like Kirk and Duhon have been doing. He has such strength and explosiveness, I know he has it in him. Sophomore slump, perhaps?
> 
> In all, I feel pretty good about the Bulls after this win, and it has some redeeming qualities after blowing 2 winnable games versus Seattle and Portland. Just one year ago, we were 0-9...now we're 4-5. It's alot better start. My goal of 43 wins for this team is well within reach.


And we could ill afford to drop this game with back to back games at S.A and Houston to come.

So its quite likely we'll go to 4-7. Which I think(?) is the toughest part of our schedule.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- Kobe Bryant was at times unstoppable but rarely was unselfish. 

Bryant scored a league season-high 43 points but took seemingly every shot for the Los Angeles Lakers, missing his final four attempts in a disappointing 96-93 loss to the Chicago Bulls, who posted their first road win of the season. 

A seven-time All-Star, Bryant made 17-of-34 shots as he hoisted at least 25 for the ninth time in 10 games this season and at least 30 for the fourth time. 

Bryant poured in 37 points through the first three quarters but failed to take over down the stretch. Even worse, he left his teammates without the confidence or offensive rhythm necessary to pick up his slack. 

With about eight minutes remaining, Bryant emerged in transition and split two defenders with a beautiful wraparound move, making a layup for a three-point play. He added a 20-foot jumper on the next possession for an 84-77 lead with 7:20 left but did not score again. 

The Bulls, who came in with a three-game losing streak, ended the contest on an 11-1 run while showing that two scoring options are better than one. Chris Duhon and Kirk Hinrich combined for 19 of Chicago's 22 fourth-quarter points, with each drilling huge 3-pointers down the stretch. 

Lakers guard Smush Parker sank a shot from the arc for a 92-85 lead with 4:03 left, but Hinrich and Duhon answered with consecutive 3-pointers to bring Chicago within a point. 

Andres Nocioni completed the comeback with a driving layup to give the Bulls a 93-92 lead with 1:59 remaining, but Lamar Odom answered with a free throw to tie it with 1:25 to go. 

After the teams exchanged empty possessions, Chicago's Mike Sweetney drove to the rim and was clobbered by Lakers rookie center Andrew Bynum. Sweetney, who finished with 20 points and 12 rebounds, made 1-of-2 from the line to give the Bulls a 94-93 lead. 

The Lakers opted not to take a timeout, instead pushing the ball upcourt. Bryant forced a shot, attempting an off-balance jumper over three defenders that failed to hit the rim. 

Duhon sank a pair of free throws to push the lead to three points. On the Lakers' final possession, Bryant's 3-pointer clanged off the front rim and Odom's game-tying attempt at the buzzer rimmed off. 

A 2004 second-round pick, Duhon continued to prove himself to be an overachiever, pouring in 11 of his 21 points in the fourth quarter. The former Duke star made 5-of-7 shots from the arc, adding eight assists and five rebounds. 

Other than Bryant, Chris Mihm was the only Laker in double figures, scoring 13 quiet points. Parker was the only other Laker to take more than seven shots, making 3-of-12 for eight points. 
_


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

The Truth said:


> Players (even Kobe) miss far more game winning shots than they make. That's why you give them more than one chance (when you are down). The team that is losing does not get the luxury of waiting for the final shot. They have to get the best shot possible as quickly as they can.
> 
> Seriously guys, ask a coach. This is basketball 101.



You're right. If you're trailing by 1 point, you don't kill the clock to the final seconds. You get the best shot you can get. If you miss it, you get another chance to either win or tie.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Congrats guys. What do you think of our team? He wears #8.



I think Phil Jackson can take a lot of heart from tonights game where he can view first hand those that were inadvertantly auditioning for the Kobe Bryant/Bulls trade to come later 

Jackson came back knowing that Mamba is going to be dealt

Our 1st round pick ( likely late lottery ) , Luol and Ben Gordon + Tim Thomas 

Chandler , Sweets , Kobe , Hinrich , Duhon....hmmmmm.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Machinehead said:


> I think Phil Jackson can take a lot of heart from tonights game where he can view first hand those that were inadvertantly auditioning for the Kobe Bryant/Bulls trade to come later
> 
> Jackson came back knowing that Mamba is going to be dealt
> 
> ...


I'd rather give nocioni and gordon and tim thomas and TWO first rounders for kobe instead of giving deng and only one first rounder

then it'd be

Chandler, Sweets, DENG, Kobe, Hinrich with Du off the bench....mmmhmmm would i love that


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

^^Yeah, and then you'll have Kobe taking every shot, except for us then!

no thanks! eff that. id rather us get a solid big instead, we have enough guard skill as it is.

-Z-


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

If Jalen Rose had taken that shot, he'd be getting scorched. That's the sort of thing he does.
If Michael Jordan had taken that shot, it'd be because they'd actually tried a play and it broke down. Sure, it happened from time to time, but the MJ Bulls, with that kind of time left, would have set up something a little more tenable than what the Kobe Lakers just did. Of course, they also Phil and MJ were working with guys like Pip, Toni, and Harper instead of Smush Parker and Lamar Odom, but still...

15 seconds is a lot of time. Yeah, you might want to preserve that time, but within reason. Running down the floor and throwing up a desperation shot with three guys on you is not what you do.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> If Jalen Rose had taken that shot, he'd be getting scorched. That's the sort of thing he does.
> If Michael Jordan had taken that shot, it'd be because they'd actually tried a play and it broke down. Sure, it happened from time to time, but the MJ Bulls, with that kind of time left, would have set up something a little more tenable than what the Kobe Lakers just did. Of course, they also Phil and MJ were working with guys like Pip, Toni, and Harper instead of Smush Parker and Lamar Odom, but still...
> 
> 15 seconds is a lot of time. Yeah, you might want to preserve that time, but within reason. Running down the floor and throwing up a desperation shot with three guys on you is not what you do.


By shooting with 15 seconds left, you've effectively given the Bulls a 2-fer, and a 2-fer in which the Bulls already made the first half of it.

By not running the clock down, you are turning the game into two posessions, one where you have to make the shot (or increase your deficit because you foul) and one where you have to get the stop on defense - after a timeout, after the ball is moved to half court, after the coach gets to draw up a play, after the coach gets to substitute the players he wants for that offense, and with enough time on the clock for the team to effectively ice you out of the game (because they should run down the clock).

Even if you make the shot, you're taking the ball out of your hands, and thus giving up your own destiny. In fact, your destiny might be in the hands of the refs, because if they call a foul, you lose at the free throw line. Given 15 seconds, I'd expect a team to go to the hoop for the last shot, hoping for a make or the foul call.

As I said, the proof is in the scoreboard. What was a 1 point deficit became a 3 point loss.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> By shooting with 15 seconds left, you've effectively given the Bulls a 2-fer, and a 2-fer in which the Bulls already made the first half of it.
> 
> By not running the clock down, you are turning the game into two posessions, one where you have to make the shot (or increase your deficit because you foul) and one where you have to get the stop on defense - after a timeout, after the ball is moved to half court, after the coach gets to draw up a play, after the coach gets to substitute the players he wants for that offense, and with enough time on the clock for the team to effectively ice you out of the game (because they should run down the clock).
> 
> ...


I don't really disagree... I'm not totally sure one way is always right (though I tend to agree with you and TBF that they're better off holding for the last shot), but whether they were going to do something quick or hold it, they should have actually set things up instead of having Kobe run up and play 1 on 5.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Noc's defense really looked ugly in this game, and i wasnt very impressed by BG either. Chandler was the only player that had a good game, if we would have started Deng Kobe wouldnt have lit it up from the early going and we'd likely won it by much more but win is a win so i cant complain.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wassup Bulls fans. Lakers lose, Bulls win, and the Bears are 7-3 :clap:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*superdave!*

you musta really gotten the chicago out of you, cause we thought you'd gone for good!

don't be a stranger.

:smilewink


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

superdave....is that you? Glad to see ya back.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> *superdave!*
> 
> you musta really gotten the chicago out of you, cause we thought you'd gone for good!
> 
> ...


Hey Miz. I've been out of the Chicago sports scene for 1/2 a year now but slowly but surely trying to get back into things. Unfortunately work/schedule aren't as sports friendly as they used to be. Tell PCLoad that LA hasn't gotten to me yet


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

superdave said:


> Hey Miz. I've been out of the Chicago sports scene for 1/2 a year now but slowly but surely trying to get back into things. Unfortunately work/schedule aren't as sports friendly as they used to be. Tell PCLoad that LA hasn't gotten to me yet



well glad to see you make a special guest appearance! 

and mr. letter resigned his modship and is taking a bit of a hiatus from the board.

every time noch makes a boneheaded play, i think fondly of you two and all the quips. good times.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> By shooting with 15 seconds left, you've effectively given the Bulls a 2-fer, and a 2-fer in which the Bulls already made the first half of it.
> 
> By not running the clock down, you are turning the game into two posessions, one where you have to make the shot (or increase your deficit because you foul) and one where you have to get the stop on defense - after a timeout, after the ball is moved to half court, after the coach gets to draw up a play, after the coach gets to substitute the players he wants for that offense, and with enough time on the clock for the team to effectively ice you out of the game (because they should run down the clock).
> 
> ...


Kobe shoots the ball with 15 seconds left....

... he makes the shot, they are now winning and only need a stop to preserve it
... he misses the shot, they foul and at worse get the ball back with plenty of time to attempt (multiple) 3s to tie

Kobe shoots the ball with 2 seconds left...

... he makes the shot, game over the win
... he misses the shot, game over they lose

Basically you still give yourself a chance to win the game if you shoot with time left.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> By shooting with 15 seconds left, you've effectively given the Bulls a 2-fer, and a 2-fer in which the Bulls already made the first half of it.
> 
> By not running the clock down, you are turning the game into two posessions, one where you have to make the shot (or increase your deficit because you foul) and one where you have to get the stop on defense - after a timeout, after the ball is moved to half court, after the coach gets to draw up a play, after the coach gets to substitute the players he wants for that offense, and with enough time on the clock for the team to effectively ice you out of the game (because they should run down the clock).
> 
> ...



But you can't base this on one game because only one possible situation played out. If your suggested scenario plays out, the Lakers probably lose as well. If Kobe holds the ball at the top of the key, lets the clock run down, and takes the same shot with 2 seconds left they still lose, and they never get a chance to attempt to tie.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Truth said:


> But you can't base this on one game because only one possible situation played out. If your suggested scenario plays out, the Lakers probably lose as well. If Kobe holds the ball at the top of the key, lets the clock run down, and takes the same shot with 2 seconds left they still lose, and they never get a chance to attempt to tie.


"one situation"

B.S.

Two in the last three games. Kirk made a shot for us with 15 seconds to go two games ago and we ended up losing - exactly because we no longer controlled our destiny with plenty of time on the clock.

It is true that if Kobe took a shot with 2 or 3 seconds left that the Lakers may have lost. But if he made it, the lakers win almost for sure. If he made the shot with 15 seconds left, the lakers could easily still lose.

Gee, another 3 point game:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2005111622

Portland 96, Chicago 93

After Chicago's loose ball foul, Ratliff hit one of two free throws to put Portland ahead 92-91 -- but Juan Dixon missed a 3-point attempt with 24.9 seconds left and it remained close. Then Kirk Hinrich hit his running jumper with 15.3 seconds left to put the Bulls briefly back ahead. But after a timeout, the Blazers inbounded the ball to Telfair, who missed a layup and fell to the court, but Ratliff scored on the follow dunk. 

"The way that play is designed I either drop it off to him or he's there for the follow," Telfair said. "When I was laying there on the floor I was happy to see him dunking the ball."


<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="1"> <tbody><tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td valign="top">*Kirk Hinrich made 9 ft running jumper.*</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Portland Full Timeout.*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td valign="top">Chris Duhon enters the game for Ben Gordon.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top">Sebastian Telfair enters the game for Jarrett Jack.</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top">Zach Randolph enters the game for Ruben Patterson.</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:15</td><td valign="top">Tyson Chandler enters the game for Luol Deng.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-92</td><td valign="top">Sebastian Telfair missed driving layup.</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top">*Theo Ratliff made two point shot.*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top">Theo Ratliff offensive rebound.</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Chicago 20 Sec. Timeout.*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top">Luol Deng enters the game for Tyson Chandler.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:08</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top">Ruben Patterson enters the game for Zach Randolph.</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:04</td><td valign="top">Kirk Hinrich missed 16 ft jumper.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:02</td><td valign="top">Luol Deng offensive rebound.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:02</td><td valign="top">Luol Deng missed 20 ft jumper.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:01</td><td valign="top">Chicago defensive rebound.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:01</td><td colspan="3" align="center">*Portland Full Timeout.*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:01</td><td valign="top">Tyson Chandler enters the game for Mike Sweetney.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:01</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top">Zach Randolph enters the game for Ruben Patterson.</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:01</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top">Jarrett Jack enters the game for Theo Ratliff.</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top">Chris Duhon Personal Foul. Juan Dixon gains possession.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-94</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-95</td><td valign="top">*Juan Dixon made Free Throw 1 of 2.*</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-95</td><td valign="top">Ruben Patterson enters the game for Sebastian Telfair.</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-95</td><td valign="top">Theo Ratliff enters the game for Jarrett Jack.</td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top"> </td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-96</td><td valign="top">*Juan Dixon made Free Throw 2 of 2.*</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top">Chris Duhon missed three point jumper.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-96</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr> <tr class="oddrow"><td valign="top" width="50">0:00</td><td valign="top">Chicago offensive rebound.</td><td align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">93-96</td><td valign="top"> </td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------

